# Come and join us!



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

This will be BodybagginG's final yard haunt, if your in the area come and see our Pirate's and you could get some candy and FREE FREEK energy drink while they last! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why the last year of doing this?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sickie, BodYBag Entertainment will be opening DarkSyde Acres in 2008, 38 acres of haunting lands with over 70,000 indoor square footage of haunt space for multiple haunts. We going PRO!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

If I was closer I would be sure to stop.
Congrats on going pro.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW...Good for you. COngrats


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats on going pro!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok now your in my book of hating people..... I wanna go Pro  
Congrats Rob!!! I wish ya the best of luck!!!!!


----------

